# Mirdiff



## angtye21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi 

I'm still new to the forum and have found loads of info so far but I have three questions to ask:

1. We are moving over to Dubai by the end of March and are looking to rent in Mirdiff as we think we will get more villa for our money. We are aware that the flight path is over Mirdiff so can anyone tell me which part is best to live in to avoid the aircraft coming in/out of the airport directly overhead?! 

2. Does anyone have any recommendations for schools in Mirdiff (1 ch aged 7 so Yr 2).

3. Does anyone live in Mirdiff who can recommend a rental agent/specific area that is ideal for families ie pool/facilities/shops/school etc.

Us newbies really appreciate all the advice that is given on this forum so many thanks in advance - I know you won't let me down


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Having been to various different parts of Mirdiff and with a few friends who live there, I don't think any part is unaffected by airplane noise. Uptown Mirdiff (the shopping centre) is directly on the flight path and is very noisy indeed so you need to be away from that certainly. 

Most people wh live there like the area, but it is a drive to anywhere else and the payback for cheaper rents is the noise.

Go and see the area before committing yourselves and hang around a while to check out noise levels. Bear in mind that flight are pretty much 24/7.

-


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

I would advice a very nice well kept secret area...PM
I'll let u know as It's a secret area that we found..


----------

